# App problem



## flyersfan (Oct 23, 2015)

So I finally got the app installed. I log in and it asks me to pick my location; I hit continue and it just sits there and spins! Any ideas?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Where are you delivering out of?


----------



## flyersfan (Oct 23, 2015)

Philly suburbs


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Are you within a 30 mile radius of any of these?

https://trustfile.avalara.com/resources/amazon-warehouse-locations/


----------



## flyersfan (Oct 23, 2015)

No. that's strange, why would they send me the info to sign up? I heard they are about to open a warehouse in my town.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

flyersfan said:


> No. that's strange, why would they send me the info to sign up? I heard they are about to open a warehouse in my town.


Thats probably why you cant sign up yet. The warehouses has not opened.


----------



## DivineDriver1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone have the url for the flex app? The video never showed it so I can't download it


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Are you within a 30 mile radius of any of these?
> 
> https://trustfile.avalara.com/resources/amazon-warehouse-locations/


Seem like that list is outdated. Our warehouse isn't there and it has been opened for over a year.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

DivineDriver1 said:


> Does anyone have the url for the flex app? The video never showed it so I can't download it


Check your email and visit one of the Q&A sessions, they have the link in there.


----------

